# Kayak seat?



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I just bought a sit on top kayak and i'm not impressed with the seat. What is a good aftermarket seat that will give me a little more back support and comfort on the water.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I had the same thoughts when I was tricking out my Ocean Kayak a couple of months ago. The following is the seat I ended up choosing, and though a little expensive it has saved my back and my rear.... Here's the link;
http://www.outdoorplay.com/Elevated-Fishing-Sit-On-Top-Kayak-Seat

It's the Elevated Fishing Sit-on-top Seat. This seat offers great support and actually offers about a 3" lift from the normal Yak seat..... I love it... Brass hardware clips, very well made, and durable. You might be able to find it locally. Good luck with your search. T


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a surf to summit GTS Elite, and I sit on top of a square throw life preserver.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=Zq3mTfDyL4Ht0gGWu-ztCg&ved=0CCsQ8wIwAw

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s..._10151_10051_12434_-1?color=White&N=581132454


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

GAGE said:


> I have a surf to summit GTS Elite...


:stupid: That's the one I've got too and it's fantastic!!!

Alex


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Why not try this?*










This is a regular bass boat seat. Clam shell folding type. It is mounted high--above the gunwales. I've been using this type of seat for more than 4 years with absolutely no problem.

I can see further, cast better, don't have a sore butt or sore back. Best of all, they are $29.99 at Walmart. I also keep a large tacklebox underneath and have my PFD bungeed to the back. 

There is not a regular yak seat that is as comfortable. The Ultimate Yak seat is pretty good but it won't fit a regular yak.

Oh yeah, I never get a wet butt.

BTW, I'll soon be 70 and sometimes fish 4 hours or more out of my Mini-X.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

There's no substitute for a Surf to Summit seat in my opinion. I can be on the Yak all day (literally 8+ hours) And my back holds out just fine. I have a bad back to begin with too.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

War damn eagle! I want you yak what kind is that?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

captken said:


>



That's awesome! I've been thinking about doing that too but am not sure about raising my center of gravity that much.

Alex


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd also recommend checking out Crazy Creek Products on the web. I have one of their seats that has an inflatable cushion and it is very comfy. They have new version now that has a foam seat. Also, I had a problem with the seat recently and they sent me a replacement bladder for no charge, no questions - and the seat was two years old! I had called to see if I could buy a replacement bladder and they did me one better. Says alot about their customer service.


----------

